# Sauerei



## liketrails (11. März 2021)

POL-KS: Unbekannte beschädigen Bäume im Wald und bauen Mountainbikestrecke: Polizei erbittet Hinweise
					

Kassel (ots) - Kassel/ Wolfsanger-Hasenhecke: In zwei außergewöhnlichen Fällen wegen Sachbeschädigung und Verdacht des Verstoßes gegen das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz ermitteln...




					www.presseportal.de
				




Was für unappetitliche Körperöffnung die dafür verantwortlich sind. Es ist ja nicht so dass hier in der Region jede Menge Trails und Wege fahrbar sind. Größtenteils läuft die Kommunikation mit anderen Waldbesuchern auch gut, aber solche Aktionen versauen wieder das Standing aller Biker. Bin schokiert warum man zweimal junge und gesunde Bäume beschädigt und absägt für so billiger Kicker. Ein Bärendienst für alle =(


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. März 2021)

Wenigstens professionell gebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liketrails (11. März 2021)

Professionell ist an dieser Aktion nichts, aber mal überhaupt nichts. Nicht mal dass es sich bei den Verursachern nur um dumme, präpubertäre Jungs handeln kann hilft da dem Verständnis. 
Wahrscheinlich auf den Fridays for Future Freitagsdemos lautstartk mitgegröhlt und dann in der Umsetzung nicht mal mangelhaft erreicht. Es ist zum kotzen, weil es komplett überflüssige Aktionen sind.


----------



## everywhere.local (11. März 2021)

Läuft im Bikepark Hasenhecke


----------



## piilu (12. März 2021)

Sorry das macht alles kein Sinn glaub kaum, dass sowas irgendwelche biker gebaut haben. Jemand der mit einer Kettensäge umgehen kann sollte einschätzen können, dass sowas unfahrbar ist


----------



## Basti138 (12. März 2021)

Auf welchem Baum sind denn die Paletten gewachsen?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. April 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Sorry das macht alles kein Sinn glaub kaum, dass sowas irgendwelche biker gebaut haben. Jemand der mit einer Kettensäge umgehen kann sollte einschätzen können, dass sowas unfahrbar ist


Und jemand der Rad fährt auch....


----------



## daniel77 (6. April 2021)

So ein Blödsinn. Niemand der einmal mit dem Rad gefahren ist erkennt, dass man niemals (ohne Motor) auch nur einen "mini-Jump" über diese Konstruktionen hinbekommt. Entweder sind hier Moto-Crosser oder (schlechte) Spassvögel am Werk.
Schade um die Bäume ist`s allemal. Aber hier gleich die bösen MTB`er zu verdächtigen ist auch recht kurzsichtig.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (6. April 2021)

Also, dass die Journaille doch ab und an gerne von / über Dinge schreibt, von denen sie so überhaupt keine Ahnung hat - bekannt und geschenkt. 

Aber wenn man solch einen Artikel mit dem Foto in einem Bike-Forum teilt (hoffentlich sehenden Auges) und sich dann über die Biker auslässt, die das gebaut haben sollen - wie genau soll man den das Ding fahren bitte? Da hat wer Kleinholz gemacht und alles auf einen Haufen geschmissen, aber sicher keinen Kicker gebaut ... Also manchmal wäre kritisches Hinterfragen wohl besser, als rasches Teilen und Kommentieren von Artikeln!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. April 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Niemand der einmal mit dem Rad gefahren ist erkennt, dass man niemals (ohne Motor) auch nur einen "mini-Jump" über diese Konstruktionen hinbekommt. Entweder sind hier Moto-Crosser oder (schlechte) Spassvögel am Werk.
> Schade um die Bäume ist`s allemal. Aber hier gleich die bösen MTB`er zu verdächtigen ist auch recht kurzsichtig.


Meine Rede
Das Ding ist nur da zum Terror machen.
Schön den Hass auf die Mtb„ler schieben


----------



## onkel_c (25. April 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Schön den Hass auf die Mtb„ler schieben


das hielt nur kurz. eine woche später waren die geo cacher dran. der kollege der wald ig hat lediglich ein problem damit, dass außer ihm leute im wald (so man das noch so nennen kann) unterwegs sind.
er möchte halt maximalen ernte ertrag. auch wenn sich dieser erst in jahren einstellt ...

glaubt doch nicht den ganzen mist der geschrieben wird. davon ab können wir paar hanseln gar nicht einen so großen flurschaden anrichten, wie es der forst oder/und die erneuerbaren energien tun. kommen noch autos, klimawandel... hinzu. man muss schon reichlich begrenzt sein um zu glauben, dass ein paar radler am waldsterben einen wirklichen einfluß haben - gemessen am ganzen großen rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. April 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Auf welchem Baum sind denn die Paletten gewachsen?


Auf dem Palettenbaum?   

Selten dämliche Aktion.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. April 2021)

onkel_c schrieb:


> glaubt doch nicht den ganzen mist der geschrieben wird.


Tue ich auch nicht...


----------



## JanDe84 (13. Mai 2021)

Irgendwie kommen mir diese Bilder bekannt vor. Geisterten glaub ich auch schon in NRW irgendwo rum.


----------



## bastl-axel (13. Mai 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> ..dass sowas unfahrbar ist


Doch, ist es.


----------



## bastl-axel (13. Mai 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> dass man niemals (ohne Motor) auch nur einen "mini-Jump" über diese Konstruktionen hinbekommt..


Doch, das kann man, sogar mit einem normalen MTB. Ist doch eigentlich, wie Treppen hochfahren, aber das könne die meisten ja auch nicht.


----------



## piilu (13. Mai 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Doch, ist es.


Ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (13. Mai 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Ausprobiert?


Muss er nicht, die Meinung ist fertig gebastelt! Aber - fahrbar ist grundsätzlich alles, keine Frage, nur wenn ich mir einen Kicker baue, dann sollte der doch auch Spaß machen. Und danach sieht dieses Trial-Jump-Dingens definitiv nicht aus ...


----------



## bastl-axel (13. Mai 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Ausprobiert?


Ja, bin früher Trial gefahren, aber wenn ich sehe, was manche User posten, wo sie rumfahren, dann denke ich, dass die das auch können.


----------



## piilu (13. Mai 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ja, bin früher Trial gefahren, aber wenn ich sehe, was manche User posten, wo sie rumfahren, dann denke ich, dass die das auch können.


Meinste nicht die würden sich das lieber irgendwo auf nem Parkplatz bauen und nicht Kilometer weit Paletten durch den Wald schleppen?


----------



## bastl-axel (13. Mai 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> ..und nicht Kilometer weit Paletten durch den Wald schleppen?


Darum ging es doch gar nicht, sondern darum, ob es fahrbar wäre.


----------



## piilu (13. Mai 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Darum ging es doch gar nicht, sondern darum, ob es fahrbar wäre.


In dem Kontext, dass es eine art jumpline suggerieren soll würde ich weiter behaupten das es unfahrbar ist


----------



## Basti138 (13. Mai 2021)

Das n Fake


----------

